# 6 "sticks" = 1 pen case



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 25, 2010)

Another by the numbers (6) "quickie". Fun to make. Give it a try.


----------



## shepardscross (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 25, 2010)

OK, so if I follow those steps, will I end up with a box AND segmented pen as illustrated by the photos? :biggrin:

Nice work!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 25, 2010)

Very good,Peter.Thanks.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 25, 2010)

That is sweet!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Peter, makes a nice looking box.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 26, 2010)

Only six pieces.  Does this mean I can stop gluing little pieces together that I started on Saturday?  Nice looking box.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 26, 2010)

mrcook4570 said:


> OK, so if I follow those steps, will I end up with a box AND segmented pen as illustrated by the photos? :biggrin:



No, Stan.It's the proverbial, "pen NOT included" with this offer.:wink:

Thanks for the kind words folks (not guys:biggrin. This exercise is a good way to use up those small pieces of scrap that we all have accumulating in our workshops. Put them to good use.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice! I just happen to have a few scraps lying around lol.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 30, 2010)

Pioneerpens said:


> Nice! I just happen to have a few scraps lying around lol.



Then I guess they won't be 'scraps' for long.:wink:


----------

